# New blower issue



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi
I just received my 1 stage mtd blower, the auger is in contact with the auger housing, so the snowblower vibrate a little bit and the engine power goes up and down when the auger hits the housing, is that normal?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Tbtaoufiq

No on both counts. The auger/paddles shouldn't be hitting the housing and the engine shouldn't be surging.

Where did you get it ??


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

I order it online at lowes.
The blower is a 1 stage, so the auger is not metal, it s like rubber


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd call them tomorrow or tonight and let them know you're having problems. Might have been damaged in transit.
What is the model number of it ??


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

I called and there willing to replace it but also offered 10% off if i keep, so i m wondering what should i do!!!
It s a 21" remington 179 cc 1 stage snow blower. The book says it s made by mtd


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd just get a replacement.If it took a hit or fell off a truck you may be looking at other damage down the road.If it was 50 percent I'd reconsider ,but not for 10 percent.


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok thanks. I ll follow your advise.
Is remington a good brand?? I m kind of hesitent now because of this


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tbtaoufiq said:


> Ok thanks. I ll follow your advise.
> Is remington a good brand?? I m kind of hesitent now because of this


Well..since you asked, no, its not that great..pretty low-end.
Honda and Toro are generally considered the top two for single-stage machines..Ariens and Simplicity/Snapper would also be good.

Scot


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Well..since you asked, no, its not that great..pretty low-end.
> Honda and Toro are generally considered the top two for single-stage machines..Ariens and Simplicity/Snapper would also be good.
> 
> Scot


fully agree , but if it is what your budget allows its better than a shovel...i hate shovels !! with that being said, if you take really good care of it, it "should" treat you ok. jmo


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would post some pics of the business end of the machine. That might give folks a better idea of whether the 10 % discount would be better served in repairing yourself, or sending it back.


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is the pictures...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ouch !

IMHO I'd rather have a new, new one. I haven't see one (yet) where the paddles or auger are adjustable in the housing so normally whatever the engineer designed as a clearance between the auger and housing is fixed.

Maybe the paddle rubbers are a little thick, they shifted a bit during assembly or the auger housing is bent somehow. IMHO, I don't think trying to fix is worth the 10%


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tbtaoufiq said:


> Here is the pictures...


\
In a couple of those pictures, it appears that the scraper bar may be bent upward into the path of the paddles. Bent sheet metal can be a bear to straighten out. Not impossible, but not worth the trouble for only 10% discount. If you had to take it to a body shop, Im sure it would cost you over 100 to get it fixed, not to mention the damage to the paint.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, this could be costlier than what they are willing to discount. 

Could the auger axle be bent?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

By any chance do the instructions say not to run dry? I'm thinking of the way some impeller kits need to marry while running with soapy water or snow.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would get my money back or exchange it .


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would not accept their 10% discount, get a new one.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep.

Never accept faulty/damaged goods, they then become your problem.

Which you don't need.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Take that thing back and either get a new replacement blower or buy another brand if you can afford it..


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Agreed, this could be costlier than what they are willing to discount.
> 
> Could the auger axle be bent?


No i cheked that. I think the auger is too big for the housing...


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

My brother bought the same unit, the auger is in contact with the housing but very slightly... I think either my auger is too big or it s bent somewere...
Either way, i asked to return it, comes out i can t return it since i put oil and gas on it and ups refuses to ship item with hazardous materiel... They asked for pictures, they asked for a refund without having to return it!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You mean they offered a refund to you without returning it ???


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You mean they offered a refund to you without returning it ???


The cs rep asked for pictues, then said he will ask for an autorisation for a full refund without returning the item... Didn t have any news since that


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you get the $$$ it sure would be worth taking a knife, grinder, ... whatever you have that might take some rubber off those paddles and give you a bit of clearance.

Maybe even take the retaining bolts out and auger the holes a little so they'll sit back away from the bucket a bit ??


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tbtaoufiq said:


> My brother bought the same unit, the auger is in contact with the housing but very slightly... I think either my auger is too big or it s bent somewere...
> Either way, i asked to return it, comes out i can t return it since i put oil and gas on it and ups refuses to ship item with hazardous materiel... They asked for pictures, they asked for a refund without having to return it!!!


You should be able to return it to a Lowes store. Something sounds fishy about them refunding without getting the machine back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Because he had it shipped it might be he's no where near a store. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tbtaoufiq said:


> My brother bought the same unit, the auger is in contact with the housing but very slightly... I think either my auger is too big or it s bent somewere...
> Either way, i asked to return it, comes out i can t return it since i put oil and gas on it and ups refuses to ship item with hazardous materiel... They asked for pictures, they asked for a refund without having to return it!!!


If you drain the fluid contenets from it and dry it out ups will ship. I've done it so I know this to be true. Also, if you bought it at Lowes they'll most likely take it back. They're very customer oriented and try to make happy customers. I would NOT accept that machine in it's current state unoess they discounted it by 50%.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Because he had it shipped it might be he's no where near a store. :smiley-confused013:


That is possible. My son bought one online from Lowes and it actually was shipped from the local store, not far away. He bought a large machine, and his issue was the size of the unit, no way to transport it in the crate. Going to the store might be the only way to dispose of the machine unless they really do refund it without him having to return it.


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

I ordered it online and the nearest store is like 200km drive... 
In the begining they issued a prepaid ups label to retuen it, but then got an email saying i can t ship it since there is oil and gas in the blower...

The csr sent a request to the store with the pictures, still waiting for the answer...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tbtaoufiq said:


> I ordered it online and the nearest store is like 200km drive...
> In the begining they issued a prepaid ups label to retuen it, but then got an email saying i can t ship it since there is oil and gas in the blower...
> 
> The csr sent a request to the store with the pictures, still waiting for the answer...


Did you notice any damage to the shipping container when your received the unit, like broken cardboard, smashed up corners or anything like that? In any case, let us know how it turns out...


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

So finally they refused to replace or return the item because i put oil in it... They told me to go see the manufacturer and get it fixed trough the warranty... 
Of course i didn t accept that. So i opened a case on paypal. Do you guys think i have a chance to win the case on paypal?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I would do whatever it takes to get a refund...... perhaps a video of it running would help a lot. If you could post it up for us too? It's gotta be something simple or damaged I'm guessing? Not a fan of Remington equipment - even though it's on the low end, you would be better off with MTD/Craftsman for parts/support in that case. Lowes has always been good to me on returns. You might speak directly to the dept manager to get resolution.....


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

As a side note I quite often get good deals on equipment at Menards that people bring back and I have found 90% of them are user error or some real easy fix........ I then have a machine to sell or loan to customers while repairing theirs. Chainsaws and snowblowers seem to be the worst offenders in that category! Some people just can't get them to start easily and just need educated - which the box stores don't do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How would you find out it was defective without running it ??

It was either a manufacturing defect or damaged in shipping from what you've said since you haven't run into it or anything with it so YES, you should win.

Do you have anything like our "Better Business Bureau" that you could also go to ??


----------



## Tbtaoufiq (Dec 17, 2015)

So lowes refused to do anything about it even head office. They just asked me to go see manufacturer... 
I opened a case on paypal asking for a full refund. Paypal accepted my case and asked me to send the blower back!!!
2 days later, got an email from lowes telling me i don t need to send it back because it s illegal to send an engine that had oil and gaz in it...
I forwarded the email to paypal. Just called them to see if they can close the claim an d refund the money without sending the item. The rep didn t seem to understand and kept telling me provid a tracking numer to get the refund !!!

Don t know what to do now... Any suggestions please??


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

drain everything and send it back


----------

